# Canon FT



## doctormark (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a canon ft to replace my now-broken K1000.  Is the ft a reliable model to use? Or should I look around for another pentax?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have lenses for the Pentax, then it's a no brainer. Go for another Pentax K 1000.


----------



## SonnarSphere (Jun 26, 2009)

@doctormark
2 questions..
what are some of the things you like about the K1000? 
what do you think may be better about switching to a canon?


----------



## Dwig (Jun 26, 2009)

doctormark said:


> I'm thinking about getting a canon ft to replace my now-broken K1000.  Is the ft a reliable model to use? Or should I look around for another pentax?



Another K or M series Pentax would be able to use any K-mount lenses you already have. Another K1000 or, if you can find a good one, an MX would be good choices.

If you want to change to Canon that's fine, but the newer FT-bn, FT-b, TX, or TL-b would be better choices. They're newer and have better meters than the older series that includes the FT, TL, and Pellix.


----------

